# camping with 1 year old



## lisasaurus (Aug 29, 2007)

ok mamas, can you give me some tips about camping w/ a babe? we have a very small tent, so i'm trying to figure out how sleeping will work. just tuck ds into a sleeping bag with me? he hates blankets so i hope he'd tolerate this.

if a pack n play won't fit in the tent anyway, is it worth bringing still? i don't know if he'd sit in it very long.

any specific items you have found helpful to have along (besides the obvious: diapers, wipes, food, warm clothes etc.?)

thanks in advance!


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

I found a air mattress essential especially for nursing on my side. We just dressed ds in 2 layers and used regular blankets.
For a one year old a pack in play might be useful if they like it and they would otherwise be in the dirt and eating it. Or you could just put down a ground tarp and blanket for them to sit and play on. Or if you don't mind them getting dirty it's even easier...









It was great that we prepared a lot of foods at home for quick meals. Bring your carrier for walks, and bring an umbrella for the sun.


----------



## marlne (Mar 15, 2006)

We always camped with an air mattress too.
We'd just unzip the sleeping bags and used them as a big blanket.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

oh we took DS at just over a year and he LOVED it! Lots of extra clothes - he got dirty so quickly









We also used an air mattress and it was great


----------



## Tiny_Dancer (May 18, 2007)

dd always ended up in the sleeping bag with me when we camp. I'd bring the pack and play for other times than just the night. And great suggestion about extra clothes-they get so dirty!

Have fun! Take lots of pictures. What a great memory!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

We have camped with all of our kids. All of them have ended up in our sleeping bag.

We finally got a playyard to take with us. I picked it up brand new at a garage sale for $10. http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...oductId=488757
We put a tarp down and the the playyard on it. The only time Maggie goes it is when we are cooking or cleaning up.


----------



## alexaskj (Jun 4, 2008)

we camped over the 4th with my dd (18months) we don't use an air matress, but we made a pallet out of our sleeping bags and quilts. she is not a blanket baby either, so i made sure she was dressed warm (long sleeve t and good, thick longies) and just cuddled in for the night. it went great, and it even rained on us, and she was fine. I actually didn't take anything special for her....not even toys.....just lots of extra clothes......and i just let her have fun and get dirty!


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

We just got back from camping with my 20 month old. He did great. Slept on the air mattress with us (we used the sleeping bag unzipped as a blanket).

I second whoever said bring lots of clothes... He got so dirty, we changed his clothes probably 5 times every day.

And I'm not sure exactly how old your little one is, but I had an idea next time to bring a rope or something to place around the fire ring as a "do not cross" line for him. Of course we were diligent in watching him, but it might make it easier for him to understand where he can and cannot be. I will try it next time & see if it helps.


----------



## feministmom (Feb 11, 2007)

:

We're going camping with our 19 month old DD in a couple of weeks, too....these are all great suggestions! I was most nervous about the fire--I'll definitely try the rope barrier.

Thanks!!!


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
We have camped with all of our kids. All of them have ended up in our sleeping bag.

We finally got a playyard to take with us. I picked it up brand new at a garage sale for $10. http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...oductId=488757
We put a tarp down and the the playyard on it. The only time Maggie goes it is when we are cooking or cleaning up.

We use a playyard and I love it. I put a tarp down and a blanket. It's bigger than a playpen and it's perfect for when you need to do something and can't keep them in camp.

I always take a pull-toy and that's it as far as toys go. My kids like to take their "animal" for a walk.


----------



## Rio Mama (Apr 9, 2006)

I dress my boys in dark colored, quick-dry pants. Dark colors so the dirt doesn't show b/c the dirt comes fast & furious & I hate constantly changing them into new clothes. Quick-dry for the unplanned forays into creeks, lakes, and accidents during the night.

They each get a bucket for collecting rocks, twigs, whatever. The buckets do double duty as campfire water buckets at the end of the day.

We all come back filthy but happy!


----------



## barefootbabies (Jun 6, 2007)

Definitely extra clothes, and if he hates blankets (mine do too) then layers for bedtime. I usually dress my boys in thermal pj's with sweatpants and a sweatshirt over them. We also use our blanket/sleeping bags opened up instead of closed. Also, this may be obvious, but if you are still nursing, make sure you bring yourself warm clothes that open in the front. We took my oldest camping when he was 5 months old, and he wanted to nurse all night. Silly me had on a regular sweatshirt (it gets _*cold*_ where we camp) and I spent the night with my whole upper body hanging out so he could nurse







: Not something I would recommend


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

Could also wear a nursing tank under clothes, or take an old t-shirt and cut slits in it (for warmer night nursing).

DD (was 15 months) LOVED to roll around on the sleeping bags in the tent!


----------



## DaytonsMom (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barefootbabies* 
Also, this may be obvious, but if you are still nursing, make sure you bring yourself warm clothes that open in the front. We took my oldest camping when he was 5 months old, and he wanted to nurse all night. Silly me had on a regular sweatshirt (it gets _*cold*_ where we camp) and I spent the night with my whole upper body hanging out so he could nurse







: Not something I would recommend









I had the same thing happen to me when we took ds who was about 14 months at the time camping for the first time. i froze!!! will definitly bring better pjs next time. my hip was sore even on the air mattress. but i'll try and roll over more next time. Had to pee for like 4 hrs but was afraid to move cause at about 1am ds pooped all over and we had to find a diaper and towel in the dark. luckily we found the flashlight, but ds screamed for a couple mins and i was afraid to wake up the whole camp again!! =) next time we will def have another diaper ready. ds had never pooped in the middle of the night like that before either, or since, I think it was all the grapes! Anyway will def be more prepared for that next time!! HOpe you have a great time. we are going back out next week and i'm really excited! ds had sooo much fun last time. I think it'll be great. but i'll def cut off liqueds around 4pm or 5pm. Have a blast!


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Great thread! We are off to camp with our 2 DSs this coming week. They are 27 mo & 12 mo, so it should be interesting...and super-fun...and crazy! (but in a good way)


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We never camp with sleeping bags anymore, we just bring a bunch of blankets. We bought a good air mattress last summer for camping when DD was 1, and now camping is just like having our bed at home. Well, for me & DD at least, our air mattress had 2 compartments and DH's leaked.







poor guy.


----------

